# [SOLVED] Driver installation fails



## Speedlings (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got my XFX HD Radeon 6870 to replace my old XFX HD Radeon 4650. I uninstalled the old drivers, removed the 4650, and correctly replaced it with the 6870. 

However, when installing drivers for the new 6870, I get the message "Installation complete (warnings occurred during installation). View log for details." Once in the log, the AMD Display Driver category fails and same with the HDMI/DP Audio Driver category. This is where I'm stuck.

I first used the cd-rom (from the packaging) to try to install the new drivers. Then I did from ati.com and amd.com. Then I tried via update device manually in Device Manager; this also had the same result. In device manager, there are three components not configured correctly. They are Network controller, video controller (VGA compatible), and unknown device. The network controller is my wireless LAN adapter that I had to move one Pcie card slot down(to make room for the 6870). That's a separate issue, but I have to reconfigure my wireless now because of that move. 

So it seems wherever I get my drivers, they don't install correctly. I don't think it's my video card being defunctional, because I heard it start up while futzing around(forgot how I did that), and CPUID recognizes it. Can anyone help?? Starcraft 2 season 4 just began and I going nuts.

System specs:
CPU : Intel core i5-650 @3.2ghz
Mobo: Acer Aspire M5910 
Chipset : Havendale/Clarkdale Host Bridge
Southbride : H57
PSU : 500W

Any help appreciated - let me know if you need more info!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Driver installation fails*

Perform the following steps:

-Uninstall the Driver/CCC Software from Control Panel > Uninstall a Program
-Download and run *Driver Sweeper* to remove trace drivers (only select AMD Graphics)
-Restart the PC and install the latest driver for the graphics card.

What brand 500W PSU are you using?


----------



## Speedlings (Oct 26, 2011)

makinu1der2 said:


> Perform the following steps:
> 
> -Uninstall the Driver/CCC Software from Control Panel > Uninstall a Program
> -Download and run *Driver Sweeper* to remove trace drivers (only select AMD Graphics)
> ...


K thank you, going to do this now

my model of the psu is FSP450-60EP

I tried your advice of uninstall and using Driver Sweeper. I reinstalled and the same two categories failed. I'm not sure what my next step is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Driver installation fails*

upgrade the psu to a 80+ quality 750w

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum

video card and psu upgrades usually go hand in hand


----------



## Speedlings (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Driver installation fails*



dai said:


> upgrade the psu to a 80+ quality 750w
> 
> Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum
> 
> video card and psu upgrades usually go hand in hand


I agree with the article and I'm going to look into upgrading my psu. However, shouldn't my current psu have enough power to at least install and setup the 6870?

Just want to make sure it's a psu issue before I spend more money.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Driver installation fails*

no it does not

the 500 was underpowered for what you had before

the new card pulls 4x the power of the previous card


----------



## Speedlings (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Driver installation fails*

Think I found my replacement Newegg.com - CORSAIR Gaming Series GS700 700W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply 

I just have to somehow measure my current psu's dimensions.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Driver installation fails*

the gs are not a recommended unit

go with this one

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Speedlings (Oct 26, 2011)

dai said:


> the gs are not a recommended unit
> 
> go with this one
> 
> Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


I just called BB and according to them, our whole STATE has sold out of these (TX750's); it must be a good product, or they only made 5. 

Seeing as I'm wasting precious SC2 time, my next attempt will be the local PC store; I've browsed their website and they don't have Corsair brand. I'm going to talk to the guy as see what he recommends for the 6870.

If nothing comes up, I'll order the TX750s from newegg.com, and sweat out the shipping time. 

Thank again for the help so far. I'll keep updating until this is solved; this will definitely help n00bs figure out their high-end graphics card problems.

Well I went to BB and settled with a 700 gs series Corsair. I know it's not recommended, but the store tech said it was more than enough if you don't care about overclocking. So i took out my old psu and installed this new one.

When I booted, I deleted all of the old driver software, and downloaded new software. However, it didn't work. I still get the same two fail results during installation.

So now I'm lost again. I have a new psu to feed this new card, and it is still not being recognized by the driver software (when I load the cd-rom) and the driver software can't install display drivers.

Any thoughts?? Is it a compatibility issue?? For now, I'm just going to go through xfx support and see what I can come up with.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Driver installation fails*

What version AMD driver are you trying to install?

Uninstall the Driver/Software and try an earlier version.


----------



## Speedlings (Oct 26, 2011)

The XFX support guy on the phone asked me to switch my 6870 out and put the 4650 back in to see if I could get that functioning again. Well, the 4650 fails at driver installation now too.... 



makinu1der2 said:


> What version AMD driver are you trying to install?
> 
> Uninstall the Driver/Software and try an earlier version.


I was using Catalyst 11.8 from AMD's support site, but tried to use Catalyst 10.12 (this is roughly when I bought my PC last year and installed drivers for my new 4650) after reading this suggestion. However, the same failure occurs.

So now both graphics cards fail during installation of old and new Catalyst driver versions....I may incinerate this machine and switch to xbox for the rest of my life.

Well I got it to work finally.

I had to system restore my computer and completely reboot it. There was a possible error somewhere in the registry that made the software mess up. Once both cards didn't work, the tech guy knew it was a software issue and that rebooting would give the highest success rate. As soon as I rebooted, it automatically recognized the 6870, updated the drivers, and gave me a nice, crisp 1080

2 days of constant work and now I'm finally satsified with my 6870. Time to pwn in starcraft2 !! Can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Driver installation fails*

glad you have it sorted


----------

